# Can I upgrade the Video Card on a HP Pavilion zv5000?



## thehuntertdk (May 24, 2005)

Hi,
I bought an HP Pavilion zv5000. Now I can't run alot of new games comming out because they say my video card isnot good enough. Is it possible that I could buy a better video card then the nvidia 64mb card I got that comes standard with the laptop? 
How do I find out which video cards are compatible with my system and then where is the best place to buy them, and then were can I go to read a how-to on installin them? 
P.S. I also wanna buy ram for the Notebook, whats a good site for cheap ram thats compatible with my notebook?


Thanks alot guys


----------



## Ashler (May 19, 2005)

Notebooks are not designed for gaming. However, once you install additional RAM, and allocate more memory for your video card, you might have some better performance. I looked your laptop up on the HP site. Your laptop takes DDR PC2700. Although they "recommend" using HP brand RAM, any brand will work.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

To the previous post i have to add you cannot use "any" DDR RAM - but only 200 pin SODIMM DDR memory.

Try this page:

www.crucial.com

They guarantee compatibility.

Now to the video card. Very few notebooks let you upgrade their video adapters - usually only if they were quite expensive and are high end. It is not possible with your model.
Even if you upgrade your memory i dont think you will see a significant improvement in games.


----------

